# Bits & Bobs



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey 

I'm looking to sell some stuff for a family member as they no longer take part in the hobby and would like to regain some money from their previous purchases to help towards buying a kitchen for their new house.

I thought I would post up some of the more interesting items on here as I'm not sure what sort of prices to put on them due to the nature of the items.

The items that I currently have and will have pictures for tomorrow are:

An original packaged Inquisitor Eisenhorn model in mint condition.

An original packaged Inquisitor Covenant model in mint condition. 

I have also now found a fully boxed Slick Devlin Inquisitor model in mint condition also. 

The original Marneus Calgar sculpt with throne and honour guard. 

A fully boxed squad of Steel Legion with an additional Heavy Weapons team and Commisar Yarrick 

Two Steel Legion Armageddon Pattern Sentinels they are even still in their original cellophane wrappers :shok:

5 Ratling Snipers

Like I said not sure about what to charge but I would like some reasonable offers if anyone wants the stuff. I should be able to ship these just about anywhere but I can discuss postage costs when and where they arise. 

Remember it's for a good cause.........well a kitchen.

Thanks guys

Prothor

Edit: Added new inquisitor model and the fact that yarrick's claw blades have been found.


----------

